# What is your age?



## cyamitide

please select your age bracket


----------



## Thief Noctis

I just turned 17 on 02/02.


----------



## snail

I'm 34 right now.


----------



## EternalNocturne

19, last I checked.


----------



## Spades

Tweny free!!


----------



## Zero11

Spades said:


> Tweny free!!


same here :laughing:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

50+ is a little restrictive, what if I were, say, one thousand years old? I'm not, but you couldn't know that.

Nineteen!!!

^No secret message here!


----------



## Orchidion

18


----------



## cyamitide

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> 50+ is a little restrictive, what if I were, say, one thousand years old? I'm not, but you couldn't know that.


I wanted to include options like "immortal" "vampire" "deity or God" but then decided that there will be too few voters for these (really, how many immortals are there on PerC?)

If these age brackets don't apply to you, you can always post in the thread and expand on it :wink:


----------



## lib

Darn, the same bracket whether I'm 50 or a hundred years old. While I doubt there's that many 100 year old on the internet, I know that my dad's older brother spends/spent a lot of time on the net and knew his way around and he must be in his late 80s.
Either way... I'm the oldest.



TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> 50+ is a little restrictive, what if I were, say, one thousand years old? I'm not, but you couldn't know that.


I think that only happened back in the old biblical days that people got anywhere near that age.


----------



## .17485

21 but going to be 22 tomorrow


----------



## kareem

Tega1 said:


> 21 but going to be 22 tomorrow


----------



## Annietopia

23 going on 24 this year x)


----------



## knittigan

I'm new to twenty-two. 



Tega1 said:


> 21 but going to be 22 tomorrow


Happy birthday!


----------



## .17485

knittigan said:


> I'm new to twenty-two.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thanks for the birthday greeting


----------



## skycloud86

At the time of posting - 

27 years
or 324 months
or 1,412 weeks
or 9,887 days
or 237,289 hours old.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

18.


----------



## Nekomata

Twenty three, I believe~


----------



## cyamitide

bump!


----------



## outofplace

It's refreshing to see that the 18-21 age bracket are aware of their personalities types. At that age, I did not know who I was or why I behaved a certain way. Hence, my nickname "outofplace".


----------



## gleeful

Turned 16 in September


----------



## DreamingSoul

24


----------



## FullmetalHeart

I'm 24. I will be 25 in a few short weeks.


----------



## TruthDismantled

19!


----------



## zazara

18


----------



## Vox

17.

(Don't break the pattern, don't break the pattern...)


----------



## cyamitide

bump


----------



## Riptide

278


----------



## Osytek

29


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

15 but I'm an INTP so I'm really a 900 year old Yoda on the inside


----------



## Osytek

sole observer said:


> 15 but I'm an INTP so I'm really a 900 year old Yoda on the inside


it’s quite the opposite but not exactly(900)

18?


----------



## Osytek

sole observer said:


> 15 but I'm an INTP so I'm really a 900 year old Yoda on the inside


Excuse me
I mixed up to Threads:
What is your age? and
Guess the age of the above poster.


----------



## cyamitide

bump


----------



## Tranquility

College students, surprise surprise.


----------



## ISTPersonality

I feel old


----------



## ai.tran.75

28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunn

Here's to being 18, almost 19! The years go by too fast :dry:.


----------



## onyxbrain

21.


----------



## Amacey

I'm 15

But I feel like a time traveling evil mastermind

I really love this website, no annoying sawggers and Justin bieber fans to annoy me here.


----------



## Amacey

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Here's to being 18, almost 19! The years go by too fast :dry:.


Tell me about it , I feel like I was only born yesterday


----------



## Kebachi

32
Not surprised most of the people here are teeny's. Older people are done discovering themselves and are busy over at rule 34 discovering other things about life.


----------



## Robert J Gough

Obscure said:


> I'm mentally Gandalf the Grey or older whichever is more grumpy ^^


Gandalf?

I'd rather be Methos. 'Cos he's the man!!


----------



## 66393

I'm approximately 235 moons old (I actually googled it trololol).


----------



## grandpa2390

I like the bell curve shape


----------



## Obscure

kev said:


> I'm approximately 235 moons old (I actually googled it trololol).


19?


----------



## CaptSwan

Obscure said:


> How thoughtless of me! From all that mental burden... I'd be dead and kicked out from several underworlds during all those years. Although I'd appreciate if you'd illuminate me with someone 150 years or more whoooo is not a vampire [difficult indeed mouwahahahaha *thunders sound effects* ]


Yeah, vamps are way overused; not to mention the pedophile vibe introduced in the "Twilight" saga. I'd take you to a werewolf; but, I'm not sure if they also age in dog years or something. Mummies... way too dusty. Ummm... You present me an interesting challenge. My only option seems to be Immortals, "Highlander" style. You know what "Highlander" is, right?


----------



## KristinaKiara

19


----------



## amethyst11

17


----------



## GundamChao

Gonna be 18 in no time! I discovered the MBTI back when I was just 11, though. Took the test on my own at age 13 and got ENFP. Years of type confusion pass, and I learn that my first result was the right one all along! :frustrating:

Lol.


----------



## Miss Melody

I am going to be 18 in two months. My younger sister likes ribbing me about my age: "What were the dinosaurs like?", *gasp* "You were before the INTERNET!!", "You were born in another millennium! You are _sooo old_!" 

"Yeah, well, pipsqueak, I can watch R-rated movies, and YOU can't!" :tongue:


----------



## blood roots

20


----------



## B00Bz

24 but I look 16.


----------



## QueenVasant

b00bz said:


> 24 but i look 16.


Yup. (23)


----------



## baby blue me

Ahhhh, my age group is the largest. How come there's no partyyyyyy?


----------



## Wonszu

baby blue me said:


> Ahhhh, my age group is the largest. How come there's no partyyyyyy?


Oh those kids these days.


----------



## Adena

I'm gonna be 16 in Saturday! I feel much older though haha


----------



## baby blue me

Wonszu said:


> Oh those kids these days.


You sounded rather 30-ish. After checking, I was like: Hey, join the party.
Hehe. I understand you may not like parties so much (this may be an understatement).


----------



## Wonszu

baby blue me said:


> You sounded rather 30-ish. After checking, I was like: Hey, join the party.
> Hehe. I understand you may not like parties so much (this may be an understatement).


Oh it is an understatement - I hate parties xD But I have nothing against people who likes parties, it was a small joke from my side since I am not much older from the biggest group on this site  Anyway I would like a small piece of cake if it's possible after party will start.


----------



## baby blue me

Wonszu said:


> Oh it is an understatement - I hate parties xD But I have nothing against people who likes parties, it was a small joke from my side since I am not much older from the biggest group on this site  Anyway I would like a small piece of cake if it's possible after party will start.


I thought you'd never ask: 
Rainbow Cake Pictures, Photos, and Images for Facebook, Tumblr, Pinterest, and Twitter

I can't "insert image" right now. Ugh. The website is not working so well for me now. 
How did you like that scrumptuous delight?
Also, if I may ask, what makes you hate parties?


----------



## baby blue me

B00Bz said:


> 24 but I look 16.


Where did you find the fountain of youth?


----------



## Wonszu

baby blue me said:


> I thought you'd never ask:
> Rainbow Cake Pictures, Photos, and Images for Facebook, Tumblr, Pinterest, and Twitter
> 
> I can't "insert image" right now. Ugh. The website is not working so well for me now.
> How did you like that scrumptuous delight?
> Also, if I may ask, what makes you hate parties?


I want it... now O_O 

My introverted brain can't handle them. To many people, to much noise, I can't dance, the air can be cut with knife if the party is a long one. And I'm not the most talkative person on Earth. I can handle an alcohol stereotypically well but I really don't like the taste. I can drink wódka but beer is terrible. And the hatred comes from the fact Iam forced to be on parties most of the time by family to be "more outgoing" and "have fun". Contrary to my age and status (I was a student not so long ago) I am not a fan of parties :s


----------



## baby blue me

Wonszu said:


> I want it... now O_O
> 
> My introverted brain can't handle them. To many people, to much noise, I can't dance, the air can be cut with knife if the party is a long one. And I'm not the most talkative person on Earth. I can handle an alcohol stereotypically well but I really don't like the taste. I can drink wódka but beer is terrible. And the hatred comes from the fact Iam forced to be on parties most of the time by family to be "more outgoing" and "have fun". Contrary to my age and status (I was a student not so long ago) I am not a fan of parties :s


Ahhh, I wish I could have one too. 

Now I know. On the contrary, what I like about parties are dressing up, picture taking, being able to somehow observe people around, and the mere presence of people. I don't talk to them much too nor do I dance or drink a lot. The surrounding just feels lighter with people around but I'd rather that they are silent. I even leave the television on while on mute. Aw, that's too bad that family forces you to be more outgoing to have fun. Sometimes, being outgoing =/= fun. I wonder what activities you enjoy the most.


----------



## Morgoth

19, next month I turn 20. 










partayyy....


----------



## AidanOfSweden

Sixteen


----------



## nightmerism

I am 25.I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin.


----------



## GisselleHelena

23 years old :kitteh:.


----------



## rainrunner

This is one of those times when I'm not glad that I'm on the right side of the curve.


----------



## Serenade

17 

A lot of 18-21 year olds on here.


----------



## Serenade

inbi said:


> This is one of those times when I'm not glad that I'm on the right side of the curve.


and what does that mean?


----------



## Psychophant

Serenade said:


> and what does that mean?


I can't tell if you're actually unsure, or shaming him for feeling old, but if it's the former: look at the poll results like a normal distribution. If you're on the right side you're older than average (obviously with most things, IQ for example, it's better to be above average, but not necessarily in this case).


----------



## chanteuse

As what I have suspected, after 35 the users drop dramatically.

There's no mystery. That is the age where most people would be busy working, married, and raising kids. One can be pulled many directions therefore coming to this cafe will have to wait. 

BTW, I am an old fart, very old fart. I am barely hanging on the right side by a thread. I'd drop off this poll in a matter of days. On the positive side. I have time to loiter here because I have no responsibility and done with working hard.


----------



## OpenMind

I'm 28 years young :happy:


----------



## InfiniteParadox

Ripe young age of 15.


----------



## Joestar

Black Jack 21. Hit meh~


----------



## Serenade

Yomiel said:


> I can't tell if you're actually unsure, or shaming him for feeling old, but if it's the former: look at the poll results like a normal distribution. If you're on the right side you're older than average (obviously with most things, IQ for example, it's better to be above average, but not necessarily in this case).


Ohhhh. I get it. I wasn't shaming him, I was just curious. Didn't get the word "curve" in 3 in the morning. What curve? XDOhhh, he meant the poll results. :frustrating:


----------



## rainrunner

Serenade said:


> Ohhhh. I get it. I wasn't shaming him, I was just curious. Didn't get the word "curve" in 3 in the morning. What curve? XDOhhh, he meant the poll results. :frustrating:


No worries. Based on your personality type, I just assumed that you were curious anyway. Thanks to Yomiel for answering the question. I was too pedantic to say "bell curve" (because it's not really a normal distribution) and "above the median" doesn't sound right. By the way, what are you doing up at 3 in the morning? That's way past your bed time. Don't you have school? :tongue:


----------



## Serenade

inbi said:


> No worries. Based on your personality type, I just assumed that you were curious anyway. Thanks to Yomiel for answering the question. I was too pedantic to say "bell curve" (because it's not really a normal distribution) and "above the median" doesn't sound right. By the way, what are you doing up at 3 in the morning? That's way past your bed time. Don't you have school? :tongue:


Watching the Big Bang Theory


----------



## Teal

16, will be 17 on feb 8th :3


----------



## cyamitide

bump


----------



## allergy

16. Can't wait to be older.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

20.


----------



## Zyranne

I'm 18.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

allergy said:


> 16. Can't wait to be older.


I'm 15. Same sentiments.


----------



## Afterburner

Teal said:


> 16, will be 17 on feb 8th :3


Ha, 18 on Feb. 9th.


----------



## Then

13 ...I feel so out of place


----------



## Epicglitch

Well, I'm 13, looks like i'm in the minority here. I feel like I don't belong here XD.

EDIT:
Looks like I'm not alone XD


Then said:


> 13 ...I feel so out of place


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Old enough to be your father. Immature enough to sit at the kid's table. :wink:


----------



## Son of Sun

26


----------



## lazydaisy

I'll be 20 in March... oh wow that just sounds weird. I'm not going to be a teenager anymore faaaakkk I haven't matured enough for this


----------



## Morgoth

I'm 20, I was 19 when I answered this poll.



allergy said:


> 16. Can't wait to be older.





Iron Throne said:


> I'm 15. Same sentiments.


I wish I could be your age again. Life was much easier then.


----------



## derlierina

15. There are a lot more teenagers than I thought :O


----------



## phoenixmarie

I'm 18, and mildly surprised that the 18-21 age group is the largest. I honestly didn't expect that many younger teenagers either. And, there are kids younger than 14 here? Whoa.


----------



## Gurpy

18


----------



## Seasfire

17


----------



## 66393

I'm[Redacted], turning 19 in March. I don't want to grow up :[


----------



## Ziggurat

lazydaisy said:


> I'll be 20 in March... oh wow that just sounds weird. I'm not going to be a teenager anymore faaaakkk I haven't matured enough for this


Haha, don't worry, there won't be some sort of massive change that suddenly requires maturity. Don't expect to suddenly feel like an adult overnight. ;D

Also, I'm 23. Older than average according to the poll! D:


----------



## Morgoth

phoenixmarie said:


> I'm 18, and mildly surprised that the 18-21 age group is the largest. I honestly didn't expect that many younger teenagers either. And, there are kids younger than 14 here? Whoa.


Not at all surprising, I started on forums, when I was about 11. Much more hostile forums, less well moderated, with fierce debate and bashing. I'm 20 now. I've grown up on forums like this.


----------



## Syed

18-21


----------



## Crowboy

coy said:


> I'm 18, turning 19 in March. I don't want to grow up :[


You have my sympathy - neither do I.
I am also 18.


----------



## lazydaisy

@Ziggurat that was actually comforting so thanks for that haha.


----------



## VinnieBob

HoldenCawffled said:


> Turning 22 this year. Ugh.


22? why yer just a puppy
when i was your age i was beatin off dinosaurs with sticks and stones
and no not that kind of beating off you sick little perv's


----------



## wastethenight

I'll be 24 in just under a month.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I just realized my birthday is next month. Being more adult adolescent. The world is still very confusing. T.T

I'm 18, btw. Can't wait. ^^


----------



## Acey

Wow I'm old as dirt (29)


----------



## Vivafara

I will be 23 in one month. Will Taylor Swift make another song for my age


----------



## wastethenight

vivafara said:


> I will be 23 in one month. Will Taylor Swift make another song for my age


Jimmy Eat World have one if she doesn't.

Also don't forget "nobody likes you when you're 23."


----------



## Vivafara

voodoodoll said:


> Jimmy Eat World have one if she doesn't.
> 
> Also don't forget "nobody likes you when you're 23."


23 is also the freshman year of adulthood. Whee~~~
I'm excited, REALLY.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

16, 17 in less than 2 months.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

26.


----------



## mqg96

Nineteen in here!!!


----------



## HoldenCawffled

Vinniebob said:


> 22? why yer just a puppy
> when i was your age i was beatin off dinosaurs with sticks and stones
> and no not that kind of beating off you sick little perv's


You're quite ancient, monsieur. How are the Flintstones?


----------



## VinnieBob

HoldenCawffled said:


> You're quite ancient, monsieur. How are the Flintstones?


they died of old age
pebbles is turning tricks to support her ''rock'' habit
bam bam is doin time for molesting


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

37, going on 38 soon.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I turn __ on April 25th. :kitteh:


----------



## chanteuse

I am Yoda's age even though I don't look like one ;-)


----------



## VinnieBob

Word Dispenser said:


> I turn __ on April 25th. :kitteh:


that's my sisters birthday as well


----------



## Morgoth

20. 

However, Morgoth is immortal and was around since before creation of Arda. He's the greatest of the Ainur. He was however defeated and thrown into the void, so he still lives on, but eh will return one day for the Dagor Dagorath in which will be the end and he will be defeated.


----------



## Cbyermen

Nearly fifteen. I sometimes act like an 80 year old, sometimes I act like a 5 year old.


----------



## Dakris

I voted 14-17, but that was some years ago. Now I'm 19.


----------



## metaphor

20


----------

